# Easiest way to install src?



## pilchard_power (Jan 27, 2012)

What is the easiest way to install src on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE post-install? I need it in order to build the Nvidia driver.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 27, 2012)

csup has worked well for me for many moons


----------



## fonz (Jan 27, 2012)

pilchard_power said:
			
		

> What is the easiest way to install src on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE post-install?


There's a thread in the HOWTO forum about that.

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2012)

More specifically, this one: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172


----------

